# How many full bodies is too much?



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a serious problem.  I have a neighbor that saw me unloading my trailer last night and said he has two dozen averys that he bought two seasons ago and has used them three times. I currently have seven dozen full bodies that I can barely squeeze into my current trailer. Two more dozen would put me over the edge and a new trailer would need to be purchased. How many full bodies is too many? This guy wants his room back in his garage so they are basically free. I know I wont be able too pass this deal up. I also think my wife will send me to a home if I purchase anymore.  Any one have a deer rifle for my wife in a youth model or a carbine model they would like to trade for some full bodies? :beer:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

If you would be willing to sell the decoys i would be willing to buy.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

no offense but......."How many fullbodies is too much?" is probably the dumbest question I've ever seen on a waterfowling site. :toofunny: :toofunny: :lol:

Alex


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Try to tell my wife that one. :box: :toofunny:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

too many FB's is more then i will ever have.


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's the formula that I use:

1. Figure out what time you would like to be sitting in your blind, sipping coffee, waiting for birds to come.

2. Figure out the latest time at which your wife would kill you for getting up too early.

3. Add one minute to the result from step 2.

4. Subtract the result from step 3 from the result from step 1.

5. Figure out how long it takes you to throw on your waders, grab your Tim Grounds Super Mag, grab your 870, and wake up your lab.

6. Subtract the result from step 5 from the result from step 4.

7. Figure out how long it will take to pick up your hunting partners and drive to your hunting location.

8. Subtract the result of step 7 from the result of step 6. This gives you the amount of time that you will have to set up decoys.

9. How many people are hunting with you?

10. Multiply the result from step 9 by 5. If anybody in your party cannot carry 5 full bodies at the same time, they better either be younger than 12 or older than 50, in which case they should be subtracted from the result in step 9.

11. Figure out how far the your trailer will be parked from the center of your decoy spread (in feet). Rounding to the nearest foot is acceptable.

12. Multiply the result of step 11 by 2.

13. Divide 352 by the result from step 12. If a member of your hunting party cannot walk a 15 minute mile, they better either be younger than 12 or older than 50, in which case they should be subtracted from the result in step 9. This gives you the number of trips you can make in a minute.

14. Multiply the result from step 10 by the result from step 13.

15. Multiply the result from step 14 by the result from step 8.

16. Add 1 to the result from step 15.

The result from step 16 gives you the amount of full bodies which you could consider "too many." If you do not wish to go through all of the math, you can skip steps 1 through 16 and use the default value of 1 million.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:withstupid: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cuppedncommited (Sep 21, 2006)

ha :toofunny: oke: oke:


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

Is that me getting poked with a stick there cnc? :biggrin:


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

When the field is full of your decoys and there's no place for the geese to land. That's too many decoys.


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

How much money does he want for them. Cause if u can't take them i would be very interested.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I think if you cant fit them in your trailer you should be a really nice outdoorsmen and sell them to someone, like me, who can put them to really good use. I would make sure they get used and not sitting in a garage. Shoot me a price and i would be willing to buy if your willing to get them cheap and sell them to me and make some extra cash. I am really interested in getting some good dekes to add to my small spread i have got now.

Thank You


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I say get rid of the wife. Get the full bodies, buy a new trailer. Enjoy more hunting and less nagging.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone. I bought the decoys and am looking at a new trailer that I justified for work purposes. :beer: How long did it take you to write your little formula :toofunny:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

How much did you end up paying for the dekes?


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Cheap,


----------

